# java.lang.ClassNotFoundException



## werdie12 (12. Okt 2005)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem
wenn ich eine bestimmte Seite aufrufen möchte bekomme ich folgenden Fehler
JAVA.LANG.CLASSNOTFOUND.EXCEPTION ERROR:de.debitel.pos.client.applet.dosappley.class
was kann ich dagegen machen ich habe java nochmals installiert ohne Erfolg.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (12. Okt 2005)

> JAVA.LANG.CLASSNOTFOUND.EXCEPTION ERROR:de.debitel.pos.client.applet.dosappley.class



Na, das sagt doch alles: 

Er kann eine Klasse nicht finden. Die Klasse heißt "dosappley" und befindet sich im Package de.debitel.pos.client.applet.

Was ist dass ? Ich nehm mal schwer an, dass es ein Applet ist.
Zeig mal den "Code" wie du das Applet in die HTML-Seite einbindest


----------



## bygones (12. Okt 2005)

vermeide Caps Lock in der Überschrift. dein Thread wird auch so beachtet - beim nächsten mal schließe ich sowas gleich !


----------



## werdie12 (12. Okt 2005)

Tut mir leid war aber nicht caps lock sondern Shift Taste gedrückt.
Dieses Java Appley wird geladen nachdem ich auf eine bestimmte Seite bei debitel mich angemeldet habe und danach in einen bestimmten Link möchte, dient zur Kundenerfassung.


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Okt 2005)

schreib an debitel, der fehler liegt nicht bei dir


----------



## werdie12 (12. Okt 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schreib an debitel, der fehler liegt nicht bei dir


Leider muss der Fehler an meinem rechner liegen, denn bei einem Freund funktioniert dieses einwandfrei. Ich habe sowieso auch bei einigen Java Onlinespielen und Programmen Probleme dann erscheint etwas ähnliche wie mainclass not found oder so.


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Okt 2005)

neue JRE installieren?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (12. Okt 2005)

mach mal java -version aus sag was du benutzt


----------



## Gast (12. Okt 2005)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mach mal java -version aus sag was du benutzt





			
				KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mach mal java -version aus sag was du benutzt


Ich hatte schon mit debitel gesprochen . Ich habe die richtige Version und auch diese nochmals installiert ohne Erfolg

java version "1.3.1_06"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.3.1_
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.3.1_06-b01, mixed mode)


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (12. Okt 2005)

wenn es an deinem Rechner liegt, dann _kann_ das nicht der einzige fehler sein, allerhöchstens die Sicherheitseinstellungen vom Browser


----------



## Gast (12. Okt 2005)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn es an deinem Rechner liegt, dann _kann_ das nicht der einzige fehler sein, allerhöchstens die Sicherheitseinstellungen vom Browser



Java(TM) Plug-in: Version 1.3.1_06
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.3.1_06 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\TELE-OASE.WERKSTATT
Ja wie gesagt bei Java habe ich einige Probleme was muss ich im Browse IE 6.0 ändern?

Proxy-Konfiguration:Kein Proxy



----------------------------------------------------
c:   clear console window
f:   finalize objects on finalization queue
g:   garbage collect
h:   display this help message
l:   dump classloader list
m:   print memory usage
q:   hide console
s:   dump system properties
t:   dump thread list
x:   clear classloader cache
0-5: set trace level to <n>
----------------------------------------------------

>> CheckApplet: init

CheckApplet URL:/

CheckApplet found java.version : 1.3.1_06

CheckApplet: opening page: https://dos1.debitel.com/startdOSMitPlugin-Haendler.html

Laden: Klasse de/debitel/pos/client/applet/dOSApplet.class nicht gefunden

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: java.net.ConnectException: HTTPS response=404

	at sun.plugin.protocol.https.BrowserHttpsInputStream.openStream(Native Method)

	at sun.plugin.protocol.https.BrowserHttpsInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.protocol.https.BrowserHttpsURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)

	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.security.PluginClassLoader.access$201(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.security.PluginClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)

	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

	at sun.plugin.security.PluginClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------

